# Penny's New PJs ;)



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, here is my first attempt at PJ's for little penny! I actually had to copy the pattern smaller so they would fit! yikes! thinking about trimming the edges with ribbon or lace.. something to give her nightnight apparel some flare! Made with snuggle flannel material so it's soft and warm!  There's a nice little opening from her tummy to her tail so she can also go potty outside in them!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

very cute  I wish she would look at the camera!


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Here we go Jerry's Mom.. lol a profile shot! I used my cell camera so when the light comes on she always looks away!! hah


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

that one is so cute love the color. I am still looking for patterns I am not great at free drawing but if I see one I do pretty good LOL


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Great job. Too cute. She looks great.


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

So cute they look fab


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh those are SO cute! Great job! Penny is so stinkin' cute!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Super cute! I haven't made pj's yet, but I do plan on making some when the weather gets cold. Great job.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

those are so cute did you buy the pattern somewhere or is it online? I just started sewing again but am major amateur and would love to make these!


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks y'all!!! TripleA & Chihuahuasloveme, there is an awesome pattern by Simplicity. This one is "B" on this pattern: 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Crafty/items
/Simplicity_Pattern_3939_Woofy_Wear_Dog_Coats_and_Pajamas

I'm VERY amateur when it comes to sewing, but I love to do it!! We just have to keep at it! =) Can't wait to see your pj's! Since these were her first, I think maybe next time adding something to the end of the sleeves would look cute.. or maybe a little pocket on the back? who knows!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

*I'm lovin those PJ's!* Of course Penny helps make them so adorable! I'll have to try my hand at making a pair - I'm not good at sewing fabric that rolls on the edges - - - _my fingers don't work as good as they use too._


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

PennysMom said:


> Thanks y'all!!! TripleA & Chihuahuasloveme, there is an awesome pattern by Simplicity. This one is "B" on this pattern:
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Crafty/items
> /Simplicity_Pattern_3939_Woofy_Wear_Dog_Coats_and_Pajamas
> 
> I'm VERY amateur when it comes to sewing, but I love to do it!! We just have to keep at it! =) Can't wait to see your pj's! Since these were her first, I think maybe next time adding something to the end of the sleeves would look cute.. or maybe a little pocket on the back? who knows!


They look adorable on Penny. Mia's pijamas are also made with the same pattern. She just loves wearing them. They keep her warm. If you keep your eye out on sales at places like JoAnn's Fabrics they will sell their patterns as low as 99¢.


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

miasowner said:


> If you keep your eye out on sales at places like JoAnn's Fabrics they will sell their patterns as low as 99¢.


Yep! I always wait for their sales! however, whenever i go in with intent to purchase small, well it just doesn't happen! lol Mia's froggy pj's right??? If their the ones I'm thinking I saw, they are toooooo adorable! I used snuggle flannel for these, but am going to go with the softer fleece next time..


----------



## ILOVEMYCHIHUAHUA4life (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW love it.. where can i get a pattern like that?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Penny is so adorable in her PJs..., actually... Penny is just adorable!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Good job!!! Penny is adorable in her new Pj's. Just curious...did they stay on overnight? Mia's never did


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

hehe aww so sweet


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Little Penny, you are so sweet! Love your PJ's!


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

Reallycute~!! I can't get Pippin to leave his on.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awwww they are so cute , she is a beautiful lil girl


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh they are sooo cute...pink is her colour


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I love it! I want some PJ's for one of my boys.


----------

